# what pig is best for meat?



## sourcandy1314 (Aug 7, 2012)

hi im going to do 4-h pigs do you have any idea what pig is best for meat im thinking on doing a hampshire or a yorkshire witch has the more meat.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 7, 2012)

Either one of those breeds, or a crossbred pig from those two breeds, would make a nice market pig. However, it's not just about which one has more meat. There are other conformation characteristics that make a prize winning pig. It will also depend on where you buy your pig from, as even the same breed from two different breeders can have differing results in a show.


----------

